# Good Movie Theme/opening music



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Chinatown


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Presumed Innocent


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Body Heat


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Married to the Mob


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

The Godfather


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting these, Applecruncher.  I haven't heard the music from Chinatown since I saw it..but it immediately brought back the moody, dark feeling of the movie.  Nicholson sure knew how to grab your attention anytime he was on the screen. All of these are great..including the iconic main theme from _The Godfather..._​which reminds me that Marlon Brando always grabbed attention on screen as well


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Karen99, Yes, I love the Chinatown theme. French horn (or maybe trumpet...not sure). Dark...moody. Jack Nicholson was cute back then! And don't forget the _"She's my sister (smack)...She's my daughter (smack)"_ scene with Faye Dunaway!  Then there was Jack's nose injury mg1: ...that was Roman Polanski with the knife.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2015)

*SHAFT 
*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Goldfinger


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Karen99, Yes, I love the Chinatown theme. French horn (or maybe trumpet...not sure). Dark...moody. Jack Nicholson was cute back then! And don't forget the _"She's my sister (smack)...She's my daughter (smack)"_ scene with Faye Dunaway!  Then there was Jack's nose injury mg1: ...that was Roman Polanski with the knife.



That's right! I seem to recall Johnny Carson and others doing skits and standup based on scenes you mentioned.  We just let Jack lead us down the path in that film til the big "reveal"...then..mg:mg:mg: Haha.  It was just a riveting film and hmmm..Jack was definitely cute.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Karen99, "Chinatown" is on Netflix instant streaming right now. I watched it a couple nights ago. 

And you're right, the TV shows and comedians had a field day for decades with _"She's my sister (smack)...She's my daughter (smack)"_ although the reality of what she meant was not funny at all.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

Midnight Express


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh Hollydolly..nobody hipper than Shaft in that trench coat..strutting down the street and Isaac Hayes nailed that movie theme.
_Space Odyssey _was like the dawn of a new, enlightened era with Hal the computer..an adventure to watch.

Applecruncher...Shirley Bassey tore up the theme t_o Goldfinger. _I saw that movie when I was in high school and promptly went out and bought the sheet music for my piano.  My poor parents had to endure me banging that song out for weeks. :miserable::dread:


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Karen99, "Chinatown" is on Netflix instant streaming right now. I watched it a couple nights ago.
> 
> And you're right, the TV shows and comedians had a field day for decades with _"She's my sister (smack)...She's my daughter (smack)"_ although the reality of what she meant was not funny at all.



ohh, I think I might watch that again.  I'm overdue for a good dose of Jack Nicholson..remember the "waitress scene" in _Five Easy Pieces when_ he tries to order toast...omg classic Jack!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

Georgy Girl
you rock Lynn Redgrave..you did this role proud.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

_*
oops...GEORGIE GIRL

*_ops1::wiggle:


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2015)

Let The River Run (The New Jerusalem) by Carly Simon during the opening of "Working Girl".  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv-0mmVnxPA


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

Heartburn


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2015)

^^ Heartburn song by Carly Simon is a good one.  Saw that movie.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ^^ Heartburn song by Carly Simon is a good one.  Saw that movie.



yes..and I wouldn't mind seeing it again..been a while.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 21, 2015)

West Side Story


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Karen99 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 25, 2020)

This is one of my favorites






I also love this cover of it


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2020)

One of my favorite movies


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 7, 2020)

I know this is not a very original pick but when I first saw this introduction  on the big screen in a packed theater I got goosebumps. Not much of a Star Wars fan now but I still have fond memories of watching the first three movies.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Chariots of Fire


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Too many great ones  ...  oh, the memories in this video


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 10, 2020)

Two of my favourites!

Jason Bourne Ultimatum 






The Changeling (1980)

Fast-forward to 2:53 (the piano piece hits me every time)


----------

